# 21 Cape horn twin 115



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

What kind of fuel economy does it get? I have been thinking about getting a 21 cape with twin 115's and selling my 19 ft cape with a single f150. I know my gas bill is going to increase but I am trying to figure out how bad it will be. I take my current cape out 20 miles offshore regularly but I am looking at the 21 with twins for safety, comfort, and more range.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Depending on the Seas......Between 2 & 2.5MPG


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I would think about double the maintaince.i agree 2-3 mpg.upside twins do give that comfort zone.you can always troll wirh a single.good luck.


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

Would a single 250 with a kicker motor be more fuel efficient? I currently take my 19 cape 20 miles out. I want to double the distance without breaking the bank. Also add some space.


----------

